# Virtual Dog Walk to Fight Pet Cancer



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Reminder*

I am having my walk this Sunday at Manassas National Battlefield Park. I hope to see some of you from the Washington D.C. area there. I will be at the visitor's center of Manassas National Battlefield at 2:00 PM.


----------

